# Root-Username wird nicht in Konsole angezeigt



## DarkRaver (3. Mai 2012)

Moin moin!
Ich habe folgendes Problem:
Wenn ich mich per SSH auf meine Maschine einlogge steht dort ganz normal

```
user@host:~$
```
Wenn ich jetzt per su auf die Maschine einlogge kommt nur

```
#
```
Richtig, eine raute, nichts weiter.
Woran könnte das liegen?
Im Einsatz: Debian x64 Squeeze

//Edit:
Auch in mittels "cd" gewechselte Ordner werden nicht angezeigt, außerdem kann ich mittels tab keine autocompletion mehr machen.


----------



## deepthroat (4. Mai 2012)

Hi.

a) die Shell. Anwender bekommen meist die bash zugeteilt. root eine andere (z.B. Bourne Shell). "grep ^root /etc/passwd | cut -d : -f 7"

 "man chsh"

b) Einstellungen der Shell (z.B. PS1 Variable), kommt drauf an welche genutzt wird

Gruß


----------

